# Govt 45-70



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

Wondering if anyone out there used a 45-70 this deer season & how did it perform for you. I've been looking at several, mostly single shots & since I'm also a black powder lover I was wondering if anyone had tried out those loads. Looking forward to any replies.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

zipperneck52 said:


> Wondering if anyone out there used a 45-70 this deer season & how did it perform for you. I've been looking at several, mostly single shots & since I'm also a black powder lover I was wondering if anyone had tried out those loads. Looking forward to any replies.


Past season used Marlin 95 in 45/70, 300gr hp/ IMR 3031. This is old model gun that I was lucky to have in
my rack when new regs came out. I've had several 45/70s over the years. I used cast bullets and Bp in
Trap Door Springfields and original Remington Rolling Block. The Rem. was extremely accurate with 405gr
cast bullets and FFG loads. Gun weighed about 12 lbs with LR Tang Sight. On subject of the NEF and Rossi
they are Second Class items. For the money look for deal on good used rifle, the market is relaxing after price
scalping last year. Just got old Marlin 1894/44mag might be using it this year if it shoots good.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I use the same gun and about the same load as Drm50 and it worked great, this set up is accurate to 200+ yds. With the Marlin 1895 you can load it pretty hot and it will handle it. The older Marlins with a JM stamped barrel is a very desirable rifle. I would stay away from any of the lower end rifles.


----------



## musky 44 (Jul 16, 2013)

check out marlin owners 45/70 government. very knowledgeable people there.


----------



## handloader (Jan 13, 2014)

My load in a JM stamped 1895g
Trim at 2.095in
Hornady 300g HP (#4500)
COAL 2.550in
Starline new case
CCI #200 Large Rifle
H4198 at 50.5grains
Lee crimp


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Doesn't get much better than that! Nice group.


----------

